# Array initialisieren



## ParadiseCity (26. März 2004)

hi!

hab gehört, es gibt eine funktion mit der man ein array initialisieren kann...
ich habs jetzt mit einer schleife gemacht (einfach so lange das array durchlaufen und auf null setzten, bis das array aus ist);

mir hat dann aber jemand gesagt, dass es da auch eine funktion geben sollte, er wusste aber nicht mehr wie die heißt/funktioniert.

gibt es so eine funktion und wenn ja, wie schaut die aus

danke


----------



## Ardaric (26. März 2004)

Ich glaub du meinst nicht initialisieren, sondern du willst wissen, wie man die Inhalte löscht:

ReDim Array(i)

Wenn die inneren Werte erhalten bleiben sollen:

ReDim Preserve Array(i)



MfG


----------



## ParadiseCity (27. März 2004)

nö, ReDim kenn ich....

ich mein initialisieren.....wie initialisiert ihr denn ein array


----------



## Ardaric (27. März 2004)

so

Dim Array()


----------



## ParadiseCity (27. März 2004)

wenn ich ein array mit zB (10) Feldern dimensioniere:

dim Array(9)

wenn man es dimensioniert, stehen ja noch IRGENDWELCHE werte in den feldern. wie kann ich nun die 10 felder auf einen initialwert setzten (ZB auf 0)

bei einer normalen variable sagt ma ja einfach nur 
variable = "0"

habs mit dem array so gemacht, dass es eine schleife durchläuft, und jedes einzelne feld auf null setzt! und da hat mir ein kollege gesagt, dass es da anscheinend eine funktion dafür gibt! er weis aber nicht mehr, wie die ging....


----------



## Ardaric (27. März 2004)

Ahc, ich habe initialisieren mit deklarieren verwechselt. Kein Wunder, die vielen Missverständnisse 

Also, du kannst die Elemente eines dimensionierten Array reinitialisieren, indem du Erase benutzt:

Erase MeinArray

Mehr dazu: http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/script56/html/vsstmerase.asp

MfG
mantiz.org


----------



## ParadiseCity (28. März 2004)

jaaa, das könnts gewesen sein

thanks!


----------

